# Fashion advice needed!!!



## Sweetie (May 27, 2013)

Going to an event in NYC with a focus on burlesque, erotic poetry reading, that sort of thing. Any ideas of how a woman my age (49) should dress for such an event? I'm not thinking of anything elaborate, its just that I don't know what people my age wear out to club type things in NYC. I'm stepping out of my normal comfort range and don't want to stand out because of it. Just want to blend in with the crowd.


----------



## Dmitra (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd suggest a basic black dress with an interesting cut or one stand out accessory. If you don't like black, pretty alternatives are eggplant or royal blue. Maxi skirts are nice but for NYC, especially evening "do's", knee-length or midi with a symmetrical hem. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmmm...well, the good news is, if you're in New York, you'll see a little bit of everything there, so it's unlikely that you'll stick out. 

If it were me, I'd go for something subtley sexy..... a long black tank dress that skims the curves, maybe with a high side slits, and some sparkly sandles and earrings. That and a smile will take you almost any place in New York City.


----------

